# SA: catching (diving) scallops from a kayak



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all, back from a few days in tassie where I had a few tasty scallops. 
Keen to try to find some around here, either diving or snorkelling. 
I have a few ideas about where to look, but any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Got quite a few snorkelling off a boat in eastern cove KI - but that was a while ago now. Would have thought you'd get some around Marino area if its not fished out.


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

We used to do quite well diving for scollops in amongst the weed beds off the bay. If I remember correctly we used to head out from the boat ramp at Glenelg (it was a while ago), head out to the other side the blocks and dive in about 30ft of water. If my memory serves me well, this time of year should be a perfect time to find a feed. Good luck.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Would help if we knew where you were, State/Territory, area ? :? ;-) apart from that, try looking in bays and estuary, can find them anywhere from 2 meters down to 20 meters in the water but mostly on the bottom.


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

I would be looking in in SA waters.... I will have to have a look around metro adelaide, and maybe the blocks is worth a try as I want to have a fish there anyway. The other spot I will have a go at is on Yorke Peninsula, around Coobowie. We will see - perhaps next weekend if the weather stays nice


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

ELM said:


> but mostly on the bottom.


 :shock: :shock: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> ELM said:
> 
> 
> > but mostly on the bottom.
> ...


OwOw, I do have a sense of humor!


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

actually I do believe that scallops can swim - by shooting jets of water out and flapping their shells - so the 'MOSTLY' is quite true because not always!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Big D said:


> actually I do believe that scallops can swim - by shooting jets of water out and flapping their shells - so the 'MOSTLY' is quite true because not always!


Its quite amusing watching them swim and try to make a getaway. They swim by the opening and rapid closing of there streamlined bivalve shells with the use of their powerful abductor muscle,it creates a water jet for propulsion. Not seen often but it has been recorded that scallops do migrate from one area to another in mass and when this happen you can see several swimming at one time. The most I have seen swim at single time is two and the longest distance I have seen one go would be about 15 meters so how quick a migration occurs and the distance they actually cover I am not sure. Generally you find them buried in the silt, if you can find them in a clean sandy bottom they have a sweeter taste, if you find them amongst weed with a muddier bottom then the have that earth taste to them.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

You can get a few around wallaroo if im not mistaken. Just something i overheard in a tackleshop somewhere


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Port Vincent is also worth a try, we used to get a feed reasonably easily a few years back


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

ROBT said:


> Port Vincent and Stansbury are good places to go, also find razor fish which are quite tasty and there's plenty of squid around aswell = good feed ;-)


Robt, what are the Razor fish like, size compared to scallop/mussel. Scallop nets from past have virtually wiped them out down south here in PPB so on the odd occasion we do find one we leave them alone in the hope they may come back. Sa quite a few when in SA but didn't grab any to try. Sorry for stealing thread!!!


----------

